# 45mm or 50mm Rake fork for a 48cm CAAD10?



## mobilesleepy (Nov 11, 2010)

My bike got stripped by thieves. I have some spare parts lying around, but the big thing to replace is the Fork. I've been researching the rake for a 48cm size bike, but I've seen some contradictory info. Does anyone here know which is the proper rake for a 48cm bike? 45 or 50? Does it have to be a CAAD10/Evo fork or can I use another fork?
Thank you for any advice!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

1. Go to The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles
2. Select Bikes
3. Pick/click any CAAD10
4. Click Geometry
5. Look at "FORK RAKE (CM)" for size 48. It's 5cm.

Here is the actual link if you can't find it:
CAAD10 Black Inc. - ROAD - BIKES - 2014

Hope this helps!


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cannondale Experts should stock one to suit in 50mm rake also.

cheers


----------



## mobilesleepy (Nov 11, 2010)

I actually googled this, and a similar thread popped up here, where the OP had followed up by stating the Cannondale website was incorrect in regards to to the 45/50 fork.

Just recently, acquaintance at a shop measure the 48cm's they have in stock, at the rake came at 45mm.

Still too broke to find out. :cryin:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

If someone measured it and it's definitely 45mm then get a 45mm fork.
Chances are that you would be fine with either.


----------

